# Another TV question



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Does a Toshiba 40" LED TV for £370 sound a good deal? One at curry's at moment and I'm tempted!!!

Sorry, make that £360!

No, I was right, £370


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

I got a Samsung one a few weeks ago for about £368 - that was from Amazon.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

LED one?


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

Yes.

£388 on Amazon now, the price has been fluctuating on this recently I've noticed. Dropped by £30 the day after I ordered but has now gone back up.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

seems like this one then

http://www.currys.co.uk/gbuk/samsung-series-5-ue40eh5000-full-hd-40-led-tv-12350447-pdt.html


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

Yep, same as. Good TV, easy to setup, has Freeview HD.

Slightly cheaper with Amazon but depends how quick you want it.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Coops said:


> Yep, same as. Good TV, easy to setup, has Freeview HD.
> 
> Slightly cheaper with Amazon but depends how quick you want it.


hhhhhhmmmmmmmmmm does look good


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

PS2 or PS3 good on it?


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Coops said:


> Yep, same as. Good TV, easy to setup, has Freeview HD.
> 
> Slightly cheaper with Amazon but *depends how quick you want it*.


well, ours has blown up :lol:


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

bidderman1969 said:


> PS2 or PS3 good on it?


Don't know, own neither!!! Kids Wii is upstairs on the TV which this replaced.



bidderman1969 said:


> well, ours has blown up :lol:


Ahh, pretty quickly then. Think Amazon delivered next day in the end, although it was on free super saver delivery, came via DPD.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Coops said:


> Yep, same as. Good TV, easy to setup, has Freeview HD.
> 
> Slightly cheaper with Amazon but depends how quick you want it.


im going to try for one of these i think :thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Got rid of our old one down to the recycle tip, nearly killed me, weighed a bloody ton!!!! Must have been 25 - 30 kgs easily


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

You ordered Samsung one then??



Sent from my Blackberry Playbook on Tapatalk


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Not yet, I've settled on getting that one, just have to decide where from now

If I go amazon, I can use my nectar points there, or be it in 2000 or 4000 point donominations


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Would never buy another Samsung tv my last LCD went **** up 3 days outside the warranty Samsung weren't interested in a replacement, well why should they I hear well I had just bought a netbook and cinema kit both Samsung but they weren't for it. 

Got it fixed 60 quid for new resistors and sold it on and bought a Panasonic that was two years ago and the Panasonic hasn't given me one bit of bother and it comes with a 5 yr warranty.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

You can get a Panasonic 42" plasma from currys/comet and it would make a far better buy than any of the cheap LCD sets. It's better for gaming too.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Grizzle said:


> Would never buy another Samsung tv my last LCD went **** up 3 days outside the warranty Samsung weren't interested in a replacement, well why should they I hear well I had just bought a netbook and cinema kit both Samsung but they weren't for it.
> 
> Got it fixed 60 quid for new resistors and sold it on and bought a Panasonic that was two years ago and the Panasonic hasn't given me one bit of bother and it comes with a 5 yr warranty.


Think lots of people have issues with just about every manufacturer tbh, same with cars, you're bound to find a bad story with every single make of car, but our tv that's just gone pop was a Samsung but it did last 13 years so could be worse, could be better


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

Agreed, I did loads of research, asked a few on here and another forum, visited Currys but was just baffled hy the amount of TVs available. In the end I settled for one which looked good, performed well and was at a sensible price. I don't sit for hours watching TV so generally aslong as it displays the picture in a decent fashion I'm not bothered.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Well **** currys and comet, wouldn't "do a deal" even after showing them the amazon deal, so I'm getting it on amazon now


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Coops said:


> Yes.
> 
> £388 on Amazon now, the price has been fluctuating on this recently I've noticed. Dropped by £30 the day after I ordered but has now gone back up.


just ordered after finally getting my nectar points certificate posted to me :thumb:


----------

